# New Puppy



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

This is Keenan, an 8 week old Greyhound pup we adopted today.  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my goodnesss! SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!! he looks like a fiesty one!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww, he's as cute as hell, he obviously has no fear, I love pup's like that. And, I do love that first picture. Has he just had an operation?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What a doll!!! Congratulations on the new baby!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations!
Keenan is a real cutie!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He is a blast. Goes nonstop. We've already been up for close to an hour and him and Jack have not stopped playing. He plays rough too for a little guy! Jack deserves it though as he is a bully. But I think he loves having another Greyhound pup. Him and Riddick were inseparable and after Riddick died, Jack didn't have anyone to play with. 

Every Greyhound pup needs their own personal Boston Terrier!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a sweet puppy face!


----------

